# In welchem Spiel hört man den folgenden Track/Melodie?



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen ihr Pappnasen...


Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es hier um Tracks/Melodien, die in euren beliebtesten Computerspielen vorkommen. 
Ihr nennt (oder postet) den Song/Melodie und die anderen müssen erraten, in welchem Spiel man das Stück hören kann. Wer richtig rät,
kann den nächsten Song vorstellen und dann geht es halt immer so weiter.  Dabei ist es egal, ob es Hintergrundmusik ist 
(Was natürlich immer so ne Sache ist ) oder ganze Songs sind.

Ich fange mal an ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv-KOSzgJ4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uuuuuuund Los! 

P.S der Name des Spiels muss vollständig genannt werden.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Need for Speed kein plan welcher teil  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mtp9gNx7nV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Also der Name muss schon vollständig genannt werden Olli ...  

Egal, ne Ausnahme.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

mhh war es Undercover?
wenn es so ist 
viel glück bei meinem lied xD


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

Green Day Rock Band oder Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Green Day Rock Band oder Guitar Hero 3



in beidem fall "nein" ich meine ein anderes spiel

Tipp: 
Sportspiel


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

Tony Hawk American Wasteland dürfte es sein, meint zumindest ein Skateboard verrückter Freund


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Tony Hawk American Wasteland dürfte es sein, meint zumindest ein Skateboard verrückter Freund



DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU PENNER 
ja es ist es *_______*
ich liebe dieses spiel,es ist soo geil !
ich liebe es zu spielen, wenn ich draußen sitze weil man keine maus braucht !

ja dein Freund hat echt (!) guten geschmack *____________*


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq2og9HLrDI[/youtube]

Das Lied dürften viele kennen, aber in welchem Spiel kommt es vor? Hmmmmm


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

@Healor

Pokemon?


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Healor
> 
> Pokemon?



Ne, Meeeeilenweit davon entfernt


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Digimon?


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Digimon?



Ihr entfernt euch immer weiter


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm einfach nicht drauf.
mir kommt das verdammte lied so bekannt vor, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht raus..


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHH!!!!!


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem gesuchten Spiel kommt man auch ohne Reifen gut voran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nicht zufällig Wipeout ?!


----------



## Healor (22. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zufällig Wipeout ?!



Die genaue Bezeichnung bitte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Achso natürlich WipeoutXL  

Edit sucht grad nach nem neuen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAviiin-Zgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Red Dead Redemption 



...Danke, jetzt darf ich wieder weinen .




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdU_0my-fA0[/youtube]

schön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Puh nach dem Song muss ich erstmal irgendwas kaputt machen, zu viel Östrogen  

Also ich hab wirklich n0ll Plan, hört sich irgendwie nach Strategiespiel an wie Age of Empires oder so ...


----------



## Healor (22. Oktober 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4?


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 4?



Fast


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRdEEvosc9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zu welchen Song gehört dieses Spiel!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Healor (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Fast



Jetzt aber:

Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops


@Tikif Knüppelhart

Du musst zuerst den Song herausfinden, der zuvor gepostet wurde.


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops



Pling Pling


Der Typ der es nicht erwarten konnte 


Messiah


Du bist dran Healor, oder FFA.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Zu welchen Song gehört dieses Spiel!!!!! ;-)




Du musst vorher schon das Spiel erraten...


----------



## Healor (23. Oktober 2010)

Von mir aus können wir ruhig das von Tikif nehmen, mir fällt jetzt gerade nichts ein.


----------



## Berserkius (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke Healor




Ok dann mal los hier






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wk-RvA7lrWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Tony Hawk zu 100%, aber welcher Teil ?! Muss ein älterer sein ...

Edit: TH Skateboarding  Richtig ?


----------



## Berserkius (23. Oktober 2010)

Yessss richtig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBIfLxi5dLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tipp : "Radio"


----------



## Healor (23. Oktober 2010)

GTA 3?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Fast :O


----------



## Haggelo (23. Oktober 2010)

Vice City ?


falls richtig FFA


----------



## Healor (24. Oktober 2010)

GTA San Andreas?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Jetzt aber:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops



Oder Super Smash Brothers Brawl!   


Das würde aber glaub ich nicht gelten, oder? :-)


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Oder Super Smash Brothers Brawl!
> 
> 
> Das würde aber glaub ich nicht gelten, oder? :-)



Nein, da das Lied für PBO gemacht wurde und nur durch Snake in Brawl kam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Vice City ?
> 
> 
> falls richtig FFA



Richtisch ^^


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok, hab doch eins, sollte aber relativ einfach sein.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnS09oQNexA[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Transformers: Die Rache ?


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Transformers: Die Rache ?



Nein 


tipp : Shooter


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

äähm Medal of Honor?


----------



## Haggelo (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

ok dann bin wohl ich jetz dran





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmm Kevin allein zu hause auf dem damaligen Super Nintendo?


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Hmm Kevin allein zu hause auf dem damaligen Super Nintendo?



Ne, leider net


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Mafia 2 Gleich zu Beginn, meine Lieblingsszene ^^

FFA


----------



## Jengor (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIcgEWWoaak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Spiderman 2 ?


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

nope


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2010)

Jengor schrieb:


> nope



Dann löse mal auf, wir raten schon seit dem 26. Oktober


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Irgend ein Madden Teil, mir fällt grad nicht ein welcher ....


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

Ist aus SSX3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Ich mach mal mit was einfachen weiter, eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8CN564_Xw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*sweet memories*  Auch live wirklich zu empfehlen, also RA ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2010)

Ein kleiner Tipp : Es wird gefahren im Spiel. So langsam kann man aber drauf kommen...


----------



## Tilbie (8. November 2010)

Need for speed underground 2?

Wenn ja FFA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Need for speed underground 2?
> 
> Wenn ja FFA


Na endlich


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

Ich störe die Toten nur ungern beim... ähm tot sein... aber das muss sein. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kx6FV2qR2TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

